# CPR/First Aid Trained.



## Lisa (Jun 27, 2006)

Who here is CPR/First Aid trained?  Do you make it a requirement in your dojo/dojang that you and your other instructors are well versed in these life saving techniques?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 27, 2006)

I am CPR/First Aid trained, as is my assistant instructor.  It is highly recommended, although not required, by my association - but it is so highly recommended that, when we hold our biennial camp, the training is offered there, at cost.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 27, 2006)

Sensei sets up the training classes at the the school and encourages all instructors to attend.  It is worth it for life outside the dojo, too.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 27, 2006)

On examinations in the more advanced and then black belt levels, students must demonstrate knowledge of first-aid procedures.  For first-grade black belt, they must be CPR certified.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 28, 2006)

Both First Responder and CPR certified (First Responder is one step above the regular First Aid). I also took a semester of Advanced First Aid and Emergency Care in college. One large organization I belonged to in the 1980's (The ATA) required both, IIRC, for ALL certified instructors. Good question, Lisa.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2006)

Twenty something odd years ago I received a ton of high quality (but unofficial) first aid/cpr training that would've brought me up (had it *been* official) to EMT status. Mainly because I worked closely with trainers and trainees in the Am. Red Cross and other sources. 
Then a few years ago I received my First Responder/CPR certification due to my *ahem* underground activities. :wink2: 
While I probably need to "officially" renew my certs at the present there's no immediate need for it as I'm semi-retired from the Search and Rescue groups I was affiliated with. 
As one paramed friend once told me "all that card in your wallet does is cover your *** in-case something goes wrong and find out who you are". In a crunch you can always "disappear" when the* real *EMS arrives (if at the scene of an accident). At least they got the help they needed *immediately*.

But of course in this law-suit happy days of ours even the official capacity doesn't help as much as it should in the court-room and a hungry lawyer nipping at your testimony. 
Personally I think it's stupid to try and sue someone who's gotten the training but wasn't able to save your friend's/sig-other's life. If a paramedic/EMT/LEO/Fire-fighter was doing their job and wasn't able to save them... they shouldn't be sued just because they performed the work on them in the attempt.


----------



## Drac (Jun 28, 2006)

I along with most of our officers are First Aid/CPR and AED certified...Most of the MA instructors that I know have at least the First Aid and CPR certs...


----------



## stickarts (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, we set up CPR and first aid classes for instructors.
It is required now for our primary instructors.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm infant/ child/adult certifed for CPF as well as certified for AED (automatic external defibulator) for child/ adult.  

Our school has an AED and we have at least 4 folks in the medical profession,  2 or 3 are firefighters/ EMTS and about another dozen are CPR certified.  

The school offers a CPR course for 35 bucks every year.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 28, 2006)

oh yeah, good point! I forgot to mention we included AED training in our last class.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 28, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> oh yeah, good point! I forgot to mention we included AED training in our last class.


 
If you've never seen an AED in use remember to stay at LEAST 3 feet away from the victim when/ if you push the button when you get the message "shock advised". Its amazing how much a victim will twitch and flail when 2,000,000 joules are run through them - and you DON'T want to come in contact with them while they're juiced up and you could wind up in the ICU for a couple of days.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 28, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> If you've never seen an AED in use remember to stay at LEAST 3 feet away from the victim when/ if you push the button when you get the message "shock advised". Its amazing how much a victim will twitch and flail when 2,000,000 joules are run through them - and you DON'T want to come in contact with them while they're juiced up and you could wind up in the ICU for a couple of days.



The other thing to remember is when the AED is analyzing the patient it is also important not to touch them during this phase.  The AED can mistakenly pick up your heart rate and this will lead to an improper reading on the part of the AED.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 28, 2006)

I just finished a Wilderness First Responder (woofer) course, and I would HIGHLY recommend it to those folks who find themselves out in the boonies once in a while.  Before the WFR course I was also had CPR, first aid, and AED training. 

Our school doesn't require it of their instructors.

Lamont


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 28, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Our school doesn't require it of their instructors.
> 
> Lamont



Do you think they should? Do your instructors think they should? Ever tried recommending it to them? 
Just wondering. 
Sounds like to me that it's a good idea for *all* MA instructors and anyone approaching the rank of instructor or even instructor's assistant should be learning BFA and CPR. 
Accidents happen.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> The other thing to remember is when the AED is analyzing the patient it is also important not to touch them during this phase. The AED can mistakenly pick up your heart rate and this will lead to an improper reading on the part of the AED.


 

Thanks all.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Who here is CPR/First Aid trained?


 I was, but the cert has since expired.  Was going to be an Red Cross instructor before life happened.  


			
				Lisa said:
			
		

> Do you make it a requirement in your dojo/dojang that you and your other instructors are well versed in these life saving techniques?


I think that would be an excellent idea.  There's no reason anyone should not be trained in at least rudimentary first aid, and in this instance it's even more important.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 28, 2006)

Woofer, eh?  I like that.


----------



## Drac (Jun 29, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> If you've never seen an AED in use remember to stay at LEAST 3 feet away from the victim when/ if you push the button when you get the message "shock advised". Its amazing how much a victim will twitch and flail when 2,000,000 joules are run through them - and you DON'T want to come in contact with them while they're juiced up and you could wind up in the ICU for a couple of days.


 
Good info....


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> The other thing to remember is when the AED is analyzing the patient it is also important not to touch them during this phase. The AED can mistakenly pick up your heart rate and this will lead to an improper reading on the part of the AED.


 
good point and very true - also, sweat or water from the victim or rescuers (its amazing the kind of work out you get when doing CPR) can conduct electricity, as can metal so watch out for what's around/ under you and the victim.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 30, 2006)

I are...I mean I be. I mean, yes, I am both.  It's part of my job. I just renewed my CPR last month.


----------



## searcher (Jul 3, 2006)

I require it for all instructors.   It can be nothing but an asset.   In my state it is nearing the point where you are being required to have an AED in your Gym/School.   It is not law yet, but is getting close.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 3, 2006)

Good to hear.  Should be that way everywhere.


----------

